# Velocity Context



## Lukas321 (29. Mrz 2010)

Hallo

Ich habe eine Frage. Könnt ihr mir den Unterschied zw. Velocity Context oder wenn ich meine zu übergebenen Daten einfach mit einem HttpServletRequest weitergebe. Ich habs immer mit dem Request gemacht aber mein Lehrer sagt immer das es falsch ist. Funktionieren tut ja beides, bei mir jedenfals..
Habe schon gegooglet konnte aber leider nichts sinnvolles finden...!?

lg


----------



## Atze (29. Mrz 2010)

arbeitet ihr denn mit velocity templates? sehe zwischen beiden keinen wirklichen zusammenhang, außer das daten übergeben werden können. bzw, velocity kann doch weit mehr als ein "simples" servletrequest, oder? wenn er verlangt, dass ihr das einsetzt, warum tust dus nicht einfach?


----------



## Lukas321 (29. Mrz 2010)

ja ich verwende vm templates in Verbindung mit Servlets, Struts, usw. Naja er meint eben das dies mit Context besser ist, da es aber für meine Diplomarbeit ist und ich das Projekt schon beinahe beendet habe will ich nicht wirklich alles ändern...
Habe ich mit dem Context mehr Möglichkeiten? Oder kann mir sonst jemand Unterschiede nennen um Daten an die vmTemplates weiterzugeben??

lg


----------

